# Doily do...why yes! My first set of doilies! Rainbow colors!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Now two are not quite finished but three are. I ran out of the one kind of crochet thread and the other little one is waiting for my hand to feel better. Silly dog fight, grabbed the big dog off of my little dog, who is a baby and he twisted my hand...boo hoo, no crocheting for me tonight. 

These are my first ones as I just never tried to make doilies before. I do not know what has gotten into me! I started back up with socks, never made them before either, after ten pair this month, I am onto doilies since my yarn is low and this crochet thread just happened to be in my stash, which came with yarn I wanted at a thrift store in the same bag...the only reason I had it as because I had to get that yarn that was with it..really funny...love those silly stashes...come winter and rainy days! I did not press them yet, the top and bottom left are the ones not done. The ruffly little one is in the left center, happy with that as it is a gift for someone. The two on the right are finished. The largest one will be finished with a netting look that gets big and then a floral border that is very intricate, comes out to be a Victorian...well when I find that matching crochet thread later. 










This is my Loudo who was the little guy that got jumped on by the big dog...laying at my feet very happy his Mommy saved him.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Love your doilies! I love crochet doilies. My Grandma made them, and at one time I had several. Wish I knew where they got off to. 

Bet your puppy is happy. I hate breaking up dog fights. Hope your hand gets better soon!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I hope your hand feels better soon.

Your doilies are lovely! I love rainbow colored thread and yarn. 
Puppy sure looks you happy you saved him 
Hes a pretty doggy too.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

mamajohnson said:


> Love your doilies! I love crochet doilies. My Grandma made them, and at one time I had several. Wish I knew where they got off to.
> 
> Bet your puppy is happy. I hate breaking up dog fights. Hope your hand gets better soon!


Thank you so much for the compliment...they are just my first try. I am so sorry about your not knowing where your Grams doilies are! I have only two from a Great Aunt who gave them to me, her sister had made them. They are over 80 years old now..very delicate. I just thought I might as well start making doilies since I was low on my yarn. That crochet thread came in handy. I think I am going to start edging pillow cases and table cloths next, maybe some old cloth napkins I have. 

I am using Nettle oil on my hand and it will heal fast...The swelling is going down. He managed to twist my little finger completely but it seems just fine.



Pearl B said:


> I hope your hand feels better soon.
> 
> Your doilies are lovely! I love rainbow colored thread and yarn.
> Puppy sure looks you happy you saved him
> Hes a pretty doggy too.


Thank you, I feel very humbled by the great compliments....My hand is already starting to feel better! The swelling is down, I should be much better by tomorrow. The big dog is very easy to handle most times but the Pug came up and really riled him while I was yanking him off of my dog...who was totally pinned. Loudo looks fine but his back is little sore I am sure. He has been bouncing around since hubby came into the room.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Your tension must be correct, those larger doilies are laying nice and flat. My mother is 84 years old and I remember her crocheting things. She also made little snowflakes that you can hang on a tree. You could probably make those (they need to be starched with you are done).


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

They're beautiful Romy! I've only ever seen doilies in white or cream - I love the color of these!

Cute pup too!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Maura said:


> Your tension must be correct, those larger doilies are laying nice and flat. My mother is 84 years old and I remember her crocheting things. She also made little snowflakes that you can hang on a tree. You could probably make those (they need to be starched with you are done).


The little ruffly one is supposed to be ruffly but the one that has the edges I wanted to press is a string like stuff which is the same fiber and it is not soft and pliable like the other doilies that lay flat, it will press flat but will not stay flat on the edges as is. The flat ones above are a different crochet thread, I definitely prefer it as it lays nicely.  The snow flakes are a nice idea, I made crystal beaded ones with wire so that would be a nice addition to them, I have seen crocheted ones...they look fairly easy.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

PKBoo said:


> They're beautiful Romy! I've only ever seen doilies in white or cream - I love the color of these!
> 
> 
> Cute pup too!


Thankyou most kindly! I have never seen them in this color either but hey, that was just in a bag of odd and ends yarn I got at this thrift store a few years back...finally pulled it out to make them.

Thanks, he is a baby.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Wow, thoes are perfect doilies !!! I get into a kick doing them ... I also like Filet Crochet .... Dog fights scare the dickens outta me ....my 20 lb Yorkie is AFRAID of dogs , so he turns into Kujo and goes AFTER them, biting ..if your hands are in the way , he will bite YOU ... ugh ....... Keep up the awesome fiberness !!!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Miz Mary said:


> Wow, thoes are perfect doilies !!! I get into a kick doing them ... I also like Filet Crochet .... Dog fights scare the dickens outta me ....my 20 lb Yorkie is AFRAID of dogs , so he turns into Kujo and goes AFTER them, biting ..if your hands are in the way , he will bite YOU ... ugh ....... Keep up the awesome fiberness !!!


Thank you Miz Mary! I am new at it but really enjoy making them.......our little dogs have the big dog syndrome for sure but the big dog knows he is! Very few issues with them but my dog found a butter knife that had just fell on the floor and the big dog smelled butter...oh that was all it took! They do not fight over their food though?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I hope your hand is better today Romy. I love your doilies, they really came out awesome!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Woodpecker said:


> I hope your hand is better today Romy. I love your doilies, they really came out awesome!


Thank you! After the rainbow thread was pretty well done...I found a deal at a thrift store on a cream colored thread! So I made another one last night....

Ok, there are crumbs in the picture..I was in a hurry as the camera batteries are low again!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I would love to see some of these on the BB! You have some talent there Romy!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Woodpecker said:


> I would love to see some of these on the BB! You have some talent there Romy!


Thank you so much for your compliments! I am so new at making these, only a few weeks, I am a little shy about even thinking people would buy them. What a sweet suggestion though.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

romysbaskets said:


> Thank you so much for your compliments! I am so new at making these, only a few weeks, I am a little shy about even thinking people would buy them. What a sweet suggestion though.


Your welcome. I know I would buy at least one maybe more. They remind me of my beloved grandmother. She had lot's of them.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Woodpecker said:


> Your welcome. I know I would buy at least one maybe more. They remind me of my beloved grandmother. She had lot's of them.


I agree totally! In fact, Romy is making me one or two!!!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

mamajohnson said:


> I agree totally! In fact, Romy is making me one or two!!!


Lucky you!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

mamajohnson said:


> I agree totally! In fact, Romy is making me one or two!!!


MMMMMmmm Your two are DONE! I told you I have the crochet bug!



Woodpecker said:


> Lucky you!


I will pm you on the Nettles and the doily....


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

romysbaskets said:


> MMMMMmmm Your two are DONE! I told you I have the crochet bug!
> 
> 
> 
> I will pm you on the Nettles and the doily....


You are way too sweet!:kissy:


----------

